# What temp do you keep your tanks at.



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

As above just interested to no. Mine are Mbuna at 28c. Is this too high?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, 28c or 82f is too high, I keep mine on 78f or 25.5c


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

76-78


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I used to keep my tanks at 80F (27C), but found that I could reduce the temp to 74-76F (23-24C) with no ill effect on the fish. You save on heating, have less evaporation, slow down all metabolic processes in the tank, meaning less decay and some extra safety buffer in case something goes wrong. You also curb aggression and can even expand the life expectancy of your fish. If you live in a climate where you need to heat the tank, there is really no need to go higher in temperature. On the other hand, if I had to run a chiller to bring a tank down to that range, I would rather save myself the trouble, and have the temperature a bit higher. And of course if you are keeping _Alcolapia alcalicus_, you should forget about everything I just said, and crank up the heater :lol:


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

*** always wondered what the target temp was for encouraging spawning and breeding...


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

I've kept mine 28c for over a year no problems and had a yellow lab breed 3 times. I've now lowers the temp to 26c as this seems to be the standard.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

My practice has always been to run at the bottom end of a fish's preferred temp. Of course, what they actually prefer is debatable, but in nature they often inhabit areas of different temps. For example, I never heat live bearer tanks. I am in agreement with fmueller, on this for the reasons he posted. As well cooler water holds more oxygen. My experience over the years has been less disease with cooler temps, and longer lives for live bearers.


----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

I also don't heat my tanks preferring them to be at room temperature which is typically 75-77 degrees here in California. I find that this also keeps the aggression down. Only in the winter time will I turn on the tank heater.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

This reminds me of a conversation I had with Larry Johnson some time ago. When he was diving in Lake Malawi, he said the temperature of the water can get quite cool. So 74-76F (23-24C) should not be a problem so long as the fish are acclimated to the cooler temperatures gradually.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

i run my fish room at 81 degrees air temp, tanks run 76-78 degrees depending on what shelf they are on. My two show tanks in the house that have heaters are at 76 and 77 degrees on average. My star sapphires are in one of those tanks. If the temp goes over 77 degrees, they dont breed. They are prolific at 76-77 degrees.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

My few Tanganyikan breeding tanks in the basement I run the heaters at 72-72 deg and have no issues with fry production. The display tank in the Living room runs a sump, heat transfer from pipe & pumping keeps the tank at 74 deg without a heater. Why add more power consumption when you don't need to, and like Frank said above it quells aggression in my "community" tanks.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

76-78 for me. My mbuna spawn like crazy. I have had some unintended fluctuations, however. From power outages, forgetting to plug the heater back in after a water change, and deciding to do some pressure canning in the heat of the summer, my 75 gallon tank has been as low as 72, and as high as 86. For mine, there is less aggression at 76-78 vs 79-80. They become a little lethargic, IMO, below 76.


----------

